# second-class citizen



## vandad

*Second-class citizen* is an informal term used to describe a person who is systematically discriminated against within a state or other political jurisdiction, despite their nominal status as a citizen or legal resident there. While not necessarily slaves, outlaws or criminals, second-class citizens have limited legal rights, civil rights and economic opportunities, and are often subject to mistreatment or neglect at the hands of their putative superiors. Instead of being protected by the law, the law disregards a second-class citizen, or it may actually be used to harass them.
*Let me know please, if there is any equivalent for "*Second-class citizen*" in Czech.


----------



## bibax

*druhořadý občan* = second-rank citizen
or 
*občan druhé kategorie* = citizen of the second category

The most common example of the second-class citizens are the women in many (if not most) countries.


----------



## werrr

or
*podřadný občan* = sub-rank citizen


----------



## adno

For me _podřadný_ is a bit stronger, it means second-rate, inferior, it suggest that something is below standard or average, that it doesn't satisfy basic quality measures. I would not use it in this context.

_Druhořadý občan_ sprang into my mind first, and _občan druhé kategorie_ would work fine too. Both sound pretty natural.


----------

